
HBase vs. Accumulo - sakai
http://www.slideshare.net/cloudera/h-base-and-accumulo-todd-lipcom-jan-25-2012
======
sakai
I would love to get somebody familiar with these two approaches (and their
ease of integration with broader Hadoop) to provide some quick pros and
cons...

